# BUG & TAR Remover!!!!!!



## andcolom13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Alright, for once I don't have a question...
I just wanted to point out that the Turtle Wax Bug & Tar (& Tree Sap) Remover is one of the greatest inventions!!!
For years, on my B5 Passat, I've had some (many) grease (or something like that) smeared finger and hand prints all over the car especially on the black glossy parts of the door frames.
So one day I decided to clean this nasty stain off the hood and went to the store and picked up some Turtle Wax Bug & Tar Remover, used it and the stain disappeared like it never even happened!!!
So, then I thought about using it on all the hand/fingerprints and what do you know, IT WORKED LIKE A CHARM!!!!
Unbelievable, professional detail shops, dealers, mechanics, friends and other auto-enthusiasts tried and failed, THE BEST $2.50 I've ever spent!!!!


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: BUG & TAR Remover!!!!!! (andcolom13)*

goobgone works quite well also.


----------

